

"Those Crazy Ideas" - Isaac Asimov on Creativity - asciilifeform
http://64.233.169.104/search?q=cache:yS6Dl3orO0oJ:www.iit.edu/~symposium/dox/1999-10-06%2520Those%2520Crazy%2520Ideas.doc&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=2&gl=us

======
3KWA
"I think therefore I am" is not from Aristotle but Rene Descartes not a good
way to start :P

~~~
pg
Is this even by Asimov? It's hard to imagine him making such a mistake.

~~~
rms
"President, Jamar A. Martin" added the first paragraph. This is more clear in
the actual .doc. Some short phrases can be matched up in Google's indexed
version of the publication of the essay.

[http://books.google.com/books?ei=gGhaR77JGoTqiQHAht20Bg&...](http://books.google.com/books?ei=gGhaR77JGoTqiQHAht20Bg&id=RWIRAAAAIAAJ&dq=asimov+where+do+you+get+your+crazy+ideas&q=where+do+you+get+your+crazy+ideas&pgis=1#i=gGha)

